

Occam's Forgotten Razor - jchonphoenix
http://jonchu.posterous.com/occams-forgotten-razor

======
symkat
Cuddling up with a warm cup of coffee and starting that article... then so
suddenly it ends! I continued to look for content everywhere, believing that
perhaps it was hidden in the source as <!-- comments --> and then I thought if
I sent it random user agents I would get it. Then I tried to reload it a few
hundred times. Still no content... where is it hidden?

